# Return of the Dread @ Little Creatures



## RoneMac (5/5/15)

This Thursday from 1800, Little Creatures – Geelong are providing beer tastings and finger food to celebrate the launch of their first seasonal beer, Return of the Dread.
The beer itself is described on the website as being a seven malt mash with Fuggles hops to make a dark, black, formidable yet smooth beer. As one of the stout fans of this club, I am very much looking forward to trying this one.


----------



## chrisluki (6/5/15)

Catching up with my LC mate today...he will be bringing along a sample of the Return Of The Dread for me...expecting big things from this beer.

The buzz around it is pretty big, they are very excited about it.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## chrisluki (6/5/15)

Couple of these were handed over to me at lunch!!


----------



## RoneMac (6/5/15)

chrisluki said:


> Couple of these were handed over to me at lunch!!


Sounds like a tough day at the office. I have to wait until tomorrow for my first go.


----------



## chrisluki (7/5/15)

Just sipping away at the moment...its very good!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/5/15)

Just got a 4-pack from Geelong brewery yesterday (along with some Rogers to test against my clone)!

About to pop the top of the stout now, it sounds promising. Appears to be brewed in Freo according to bottle neck?


----------



## Mr B (7/5/15)

I went to Fremantle last week for work, and after said work, went for a little walk.

Lo and behold, I came across the Little Creatures Brewery.

Had a pint of something very nice with a green label (on tap, fuggles apparently), grabbed a 4 pack of IPA as I had to get back.

Very nice, had no idea it was there.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/5/15)

Really enjoyed this, not as good as Coopers Best Extra, but slightly better than Abbotsford Invalid, or on par with


----------



## RoneMac (7/5/15)

I just got home from the tasting session. I had a very enjoyable time with a nice roasty stout.


----------

